# SA a break at last



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

It's been a while since an alignment has occrred which saw the winds drop, the sun come up, me not working and having some free time. So it was a good launch Sat morning about 7.30. Strolled for snook first up but no takers. Then anchored and burleyed up happy to catch anything. First on the hook was a large wrasse, which I find great for Jamie Oliver's fantastic fish pie then a few leather jackets came around and I could see them rise for the burley the water was that clear. Got a few and thought I noticed something else so out with the gar rig and sure enough gar came on board. Then a decent sized tommy showed up and I tried for more but most escaped the small hook on the way in as they lept about in a frenzy. The wind rose slightly and I was getting close to my time on the water so I decided to up anchor and try for some squid on the way in. Squid were about so I took the long way home, sort of circling about not really wanting to stop. Ended my morning about 12 noon with a fisherman's basket and the itch scratched for another while. Looking forward to summer.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice mixed bag, gotta be happy with that. Looks very tasty.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done Geoff 

Steve


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Sixteen captures in a few hours. Bloody dismal - what's wrong with you? :lol:

Great result Geoff!


----------



## claudiorc1 (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice!!! I am looking forward for summer too!!!


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

You did well Geoff. I headed out about the same time hoping for a last snapper before the closure but ended up not even seeing a fish let alone catching any. Was able to justify the outing by bringing home 4 squid that were just enough for dinner. The wind change helped there as it was directed right back toward the launch site so I decided to drift back with a squid jig out and it paid off.

There were a lot of boats out but not many yaks where I was. I saw 2 other yaks anchored, 1 looked like a red AI with only 1 pontoon attached and the other was further out but looked like a grey or olive Hobie. Someone passed behind me in a blue yak reasonably early on but I didn't make out what type it was.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahh you obviously have found the recipe to success..... good weather, seems it is hard to come by at the moment along with a reasonable tide. That it is a very nice mixed bag and well rewarded for your patience. Look forward to more reports.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Nice work Geoff - excellent mixed bag. Not so sure about the wrasse though, although your tip re Jamie Oliver's fish pie is a good one. Is that the one with egg in it ?


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

There were a lot of boats out but not many yaks where I was. I saw 2 other yaks anchored, 1 looked like a red AI with only 1 pontoon attached and the other was further out but looked like a grey or olive Hobie. Someone passed behind me in a blue yak reasonably early on but I didn't make out what type it was.[/quote]

Bob, I recognise the description and I can confirm that was me in the olive hobie.



solatree said:


> Nice work Geoff - excellent mixed bag. Not so sure about the wrasse though, although your tip re Jamie Oliver's fish pie is a good one. Is that the one with egg in it ?


Year, that's the one. I have tried wrasse a few times in the pie and last time smoked the fillets and put them in a Kilkenny seafood chowder. Now that's to die for.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice feed of squid, posture why you kept the wrasse


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

ajbigfish said:


> Nice feed of squid, posture why you kept the wrasse


I have eaten wrasse several times. Get a nice fat fillet from them that is pinkish in color and about same texture (soft) as Australian salmon or even snook. I have eaten wrasse smoked, as fish cakes, and In fish pie. Smoked was really nice. Most likely kept it though because it's been a while since getting out and it was first on the hook. I was eating him regardless.........The rest of the morning was bonus.

P.s. Bob if your reading, I don't know what I was thinking when replying to your post this morning over brekkie . I was anchored out from red yak with out rigger who is one of the super catchers on this site but not in olive hobie .... perhaps olive stone?








I must get pics of my yak by itself with my mods.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

Well whatever you call the colour that's the one I was talking about. I was anchored closer to shore with the red AI between us but moved further out after he left. Must say you're good at slipping them aboard without anyone else seeing. I was on the lookout and thought I saw some weight on your rods a few times but nothing seemed to come of it - until I read the report :shock: . Keep up the good work!


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Superb report
would have been a fun morning


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Good haul Geoff, and I'm gonna look up that fish pie recipe, it might help me salvage a trip one day.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> I was anchored out from red yak with out rigger who is one of the super catchers on this site


 Tall skinny bloke with glasses wearing rubber goods ? That'd be Drewboy.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice sized squid, bet they were tasty! Well done.


----------

